# Divisions



## junglejim (Sep 27, 2014)

Check out Chuck Acker's new division list. Oh my . . .


----------



## AdamD (Sep 27, 2014)

Ah! A kolo 'Riopelle' for $250?!?! :Head exploding:

The last quote I got was literally 10x that amount...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 27, 2014)

longifolium album in spike for $75... also very kind.


----------



## Denver (Sep 28, 2014)

The kolo is no longer listed. Anyone from here get it?


----------



## Justin (Sep 28, 2014)

What a list! Was very tempted on the kolo.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 28, 2014)

I made an offer a few hours too late :-(. But I have a selfing and was offered another selfing from Chuck, in sheath, at a very decent price, considering the potential.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 28, 2014)

Riopelle is a very nice clone. Not surprised it went out quickly.


----------



## Ray (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a few Riopelle selfings that are finally approaching maturity. Have to take special care of those...


----------



## junglejim (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, it's Christmas in October - got my division of Haley Decker from the Phragmeister !!!! Oh so generous !!! Don't miss out on his goodies. A lot more coming !!! Thank you Chuck !!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone interested in a group buy of 
Phragmipedium Sunspot x kovachii?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2014)

maybe. I have to check to see that I don't have it already.


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2014)

i have a couple Riopelle selfings too, one is getting really chunky! it is only about 12" across still but the leaves must be at least 4" wide.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 1, 2014)

Justin, I bought mine a few months back, kind of pricy, but completely worth it. Mine sounds like it has more narrow leaves than yours, but a bit bigger in ls. I can't wait to see that batch bloom out!


----------



## junglejim (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh my, Chuck updated his divisions list already again !!!! Wow !!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep. There's the 'Riopelle' x self I was offered. A little way too out of my price range.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 25, 2014)

Chuck has been updating his division/other plant list the MOST I've ever seen. Some divisions are from the old OakHill too. Probably Herman's plants too. Don't miss out . . . I love America !!!!! :clap:


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2014)

Where is the list? What's the website? I'm all excited and don't know
where to gooooo!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2014)

Flasks by Chuck Acker


----------



## fibre (Oct 26, 2014)

http://flasksbychuckacker.com


----------

